# Mini Coated with Gyeon Prime



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, had a bit of time off last week and used it getting the mini up to standard, didn't have masses of spare time so no real befores (that are any good, Iphone doesn't like taking pictures with the brinmann on the paint and im no photographer) so pretty much all afters. First time using a coating and was a touch nervous, I started with the snow foam and the 2BM, then onto Decontamination, started with AS Fallout on the wheels and used Iron X on the paint, Tardis next although very little signs of any.

Paint polishing was done via my new Flex 3401 VRG and the LC Backing pad, Scholl S17 and pads were Sonus SFX Polishing and LC HT polishing pads, removed all the swirls and took all but the deepest marks away. also left the finish in excellent condition, I was more than happy with the finish.

after wiping down with Prep, I applied Gyeon Prime and checked with the brinkmann when buffing off. I went for the larger bottle and also used it for the alloys and exhaust. The windows received Gyeon View and the plastics Gyeon Trim. Tyres were dressed with Megs Hot Shine














Gyeon Trim 50:50


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks marvelous pal, nice work. Great colour that too.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A stark contrast on the trim even though it's a newish car. The car looks brand spanking new in the afters, great work


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ocdetailer said:


> A stark contrast on the trim even though it's a newish car. The car looks brand spanking new in the afters, great work


I know not good for a car with less than 500 miles on, after the dealer stuff washed away it wasn't looking pretty, I suspect it's prep was a rough one, all mended now luckily

Was raining last night and couldn't resist the beading shots...


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

How is the trim dressing lasting? I have a new cooper S and there are so many run off areas over the arches and skirts that everything I have tried so far ends up looking terrible


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Guss said:


> How is the trim dressing lasting? I have a new cooper S and there are so many run off areas over the arches and skirts that everything I have tried so far ends up looking terrible


It's not been washed yet, I have read about the minis trim problems. Gyeon Trim isn't a traditional trim type product, I suspect your having the problem that it's running and looking streaky? Gyeon Trim is a Quartz coating doesn't wash away, this gives you a solution that your not applying trim stuff every few washes, I believe They quote it will last >12 months. The preparation is critical you need to ensure there is no trim product left before applying as it has to bond to the plastic.

There's a few alternatives such as Gtechniq C4 or CarPro Dlux etc


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking lovely!


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice colour, nice finish too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seeing as this has been revived, hows it all holding up?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> seeing as this has been revived, hows it all holding up?


Ah...Thanks for asking, bit of bad news happened regarding the mini, it met a rather messy end, I can say the coating was holding up well at around 6 months in but the night the crash happened was the last i ever saw of the car and luckily as no one else was involved and i walked away unharmed with just a garden fence to sort. I honestly didn't think they would repair it the damage it sustained, it was supposedly nearly 50% of the new cars value with the options it had. Apparently its back on the road, I hope if so they told who ever has it the extent of what had happened to it.

Car Crashed... Broken Disc


----------

